# Master Cleanse



## marciehelene (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Cleanse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Has anyone tried this? I've been reading around support forums and such and it seems to be effective. But I was wondering if anyone 'here' has actually tried it. If so, share your experiences/results. 

I need to get my life back in shape and feel better inside and out!

*EDIT:*

These are some of the sites I went to and read peoples stories/questions, and such.

Master Cleanse Forum - Master Cleanser Lemonade Diet :: Index

The Master Cleanse Board - The Master Cleanse / Raw Food Bulletin Board

Here's a link to a pdf file containing The Master Cleanse book by Stanley Burroughs. I just printed mine out instead of buying it.

http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf


----------



## lsperry (Jun 25, 2008)

I have never tried the Master Cleanse but what are some of the websites of support groups you've visited or read about the Master Cleanse.


----------



## Janice (Jun 25, 2008)

I watched a friend do this and she had really fantastic results. That's all I've got on it.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 25, 2008)

A friend of mine is currently on it... she felt sluggish for the first few days and got a few pimples which I suppose are the toxins coming out... but I have been told they are best for detox only and not merely for weight loss... weight loss is just a 'side effect'.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG! well i watched a tv show a few month back when Natalie Cassidy (UK actress) tried out various diets and celeb diets to see if she could lose weight and if any of them actually worked
she did the master cleanse, in the beginning she lost about 2lbs in 2 days, then by day 4 she nearly had a heart attack in a restaurant (she couldnt eat but she was with her family so she had to go) and her head was spinning like mad, her heart was beating fast and when she went to the doctor the next day she mentioned she could have possibly died. 

If you wanna lose weight badly do it the proper way, i would much rather take my time and eat healthy/exercise then do a quick fix diet type of thing because what if something worse happens to you than what happened to natalie?


----------



## macedout (Jun 26, 2008)

just startd this cleanse today, and will try it for 10days, to detox and reset my body..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd be weary of it and it doesn't sound like weight loss would be permanent,  since it sounds like just alot of fluid loss.   Also any cleanse that says you may have to take a laxative or enema isn't really a cleanse IMO.  Laxatives taken for several days could even cause your bowels to slow down to the point where you have to take a laxative to have a bowel movement.      I watched a lengthy informercial late at night on t.v.  The product was called "Almighty Cleanse".   If it does all it claims to do it would be a miracle product. I'm rather eager to know if anyone else has seen or tried it.  BTW I didn't know 20 pounds of "sludge" could be built up in your colon, ewww!!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I have never tried the Master Cleanse but what are some of the websites of support groups you've visited or read about the Master Cleanse._

 
These are some of the sites I went to and read peoples stories/questions, and such.

Master Cleanse Forum - Master Cleanser Lemonade Diet :: Index

The Master Cleanse Board - The Master Cleanse / Raw Food Bulletin Board

Here's a link to a pdf file containing The Master Cleanse book by Stanley Burroughs. I just printed mine out instead of buying it.

http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I'd be weary of it and it doesn't sound like weight loss would be permanent, since it sounds like just alot of fluid loss. Also any cleanse that says you may have to take a laxative or enema isn't really a cleanse IMO. Laxatives taken for several days could even cause your bowels to slow down to the point where you have to take a laxative to have a bowel movement. I watched a lengthy informercial late at night on t.v. The product was called "Almighty Cleanse". If it does all it claims to do it would be a miracle product. I'm rather eager to know if anyone else has seen or tried it. BTW I didn't know 20 pounds of "sludge" could be built up in your colon, ewww!!_

 
yea the 20lbs of sludge...


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_just startd this cleanse today, and will try it for 10days, to detox and reset my body.._

 
Let me know how it goes! I think i'm going to start monday and try for 10 days as well!


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_A friend of mine is currently on it... she felt sluggish for the first few days and got a few pimples which I suppose are the toxins coming out... but I have been told they are best for detox only and not merely for weight loss... weight loss is just a 'side effect'._

 
That's what I've read. Lately i feel sluggish and have a headache everyday of my life soooo...i'm used to this haha. i'm hoping if i do this, i'll have more energy and feel better, and lose some weight while i'm at it. i plan one going to the gym as well. i'm 23, and i have the energy of a 60 year old. i just want to be my former energetic happy toxinless self once again. =/


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I watched a friend do this and she had really fantastic results. That's all I've got on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. =)


----------



## revinn (Jul 2, 2008)

I recently did it for prom, and I absolutely loved it. After the first three days, I felt energized, and the weight started to peel off. Some weeeird things happen to your body (ie, white toxins being expelled by your tongue, excreting mucus, etc), but it is so worth it to feel clean and fresh. I lost 14 pounds in 14 days, and have since gained 7 back. Not too bad, overall, since I really only used it for temporary weight loss. I would do it to jumpstart a weight loss plan, or as an extreme measure for a special event, but not for long term weight loss.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anybody just do this for cleansing, and not for weightloss?
I've been wanting to try something like this, but not to lose weight.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 14, 2008)

You don't need a giant purge to "detoxify".  You have a liver and kidneys. That is what they are for. If any one had 20 pounds of stool in their colon they would hold a record (post mortem).  The only way a person could hold an inordinate amount of human waste is if they had Hirschsprung's disease or if they had an atonic bowel (which can be acheived by laxative abuse, or chronic use of pain killers and sedatives). 
Dehydrating yourself is not a good deal, you can lose valuable electolytes like potassium which if they reach a low level can cause a fatal heart arrhythmia. 
Laxatives do not cause anyone to lose fat, the food is already digested. Your small and large intestine work 24 hours a day, they don't really need an intervention.
It's just a crazy fad.


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

I have done it.  I do it once a year, and I completed another round of it this past spring.  I don't believe this is helpful for those who are trying to lose weight, because you end up returning to your old habits, and the weight jumps back on.  It really was designed for non-overweight people who want the benefits of fasting (not specifically for weight loss), without messing up their electrolyte balance.

I do my fasting for three reasons:

1. To break my SAD (and it works everytime)
2. For spiritual clarity (dreams, visions, etc.)
3. It resets my digestive processes (which, for me, is a great thing)


----------



## hickle (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't tried Master Cleanse, but I tried something similar.  I tried Colonix, which is a colon cleanser and anti-parasite treatment (don't ask!).  I did it for about a month over the summer, and I experienced the worst stomach pains in my entire life!  It hurt so bad!  It was like having bad diarrahea every single morning for 30 days straight.  I'd wake up at 9 am and I wouldn't be done pooping until noon.  I'd have to make several trips to the bathroom.  I would NOT recommend this to anyone who has to go to school or work!

I think I might have lost about 5 lbs or something on this program, however, it was just poop!  There's benefit to doing a colon cleansing program unless you're a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 23, 2008)

Why don't you just try those KINOKI foot pads that apparently suck the toxins out of your body through your feet???? LOL


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Why don't you just try those KINOKI foot pads that apparently suck the toxins out of your body through your feet???? LOL_

 
I always see these and wondered if they really work?


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_I always see these and wondered if they really work?_

 
Not even.. I saw a doctor on tv talking about how stuff can go in through your skin but almost impossible to be pulled out through your skin. He said there are some kind of minerals or chemicals that react to heat that make the pads change colors, they did the same thing when scientist held them next to a heat source. I tried really hard to bite my tongue when a lady was buying them at target the other day...


----------



## Navessa (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Does anybody just do this for cleansing, and not for weightloss?
I've been wanting to try something like this, but not to lose weight._

 
that's why i want to do one.  for cleansing and flushing out toxins.

dr natura has a good website.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 25, 2008)

I have! I went up to 20 days, is not that bad. Like someone mentioned here, there's groups/forums that you could go to and just like anything you will find the con and pro to this. I gotta say that i did a lot of research for this and i informed myself before doing this. Whatever you decide to do, make sure that you are informed and that you know what you're doing. Good luck!


----------

